# GIF editing



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2013)

ImageReady is a pain sometimes.

So I want to resize this GIF for use in FA:







but ImageReady apparently does some rendering stuff, causing it to have white color around the area:






Any help? I want to shrink it without losing its transparency.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 24, 2013)

I am no expert, but this site has proven helpful for my .gif alterations http://www.online-image-editor.com/


----------



## Smelge (Jan 24, 2013)

There should be a rendering option for transparency.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I am no expert, but this site has proven helpful for my .gif alterations http://www.online-image-editor.com/



Problem is that it looks kinda... messy?

Here's how it looks like with white background








Smelge said:


> There should be a rendering option for transparency.



It only shows Matte and Dither.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 24, 2013)

gimp is your friend when dealing with gifs of all kinds. Even has a gif-optimization script under Filters -> Animation -> Optimize (for gif). Perfect for shaving off those last few hundred KBs necessary to cram it into imgur's 2mb limit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, I'll try GIMP.

EDIT: seems like it does make it look rough






So it's impossible for it to look like the one with white background?


----------



## Runefox (Jan 24, 2013)

The problem with making it look smooth around the edges is that this requires partial transparency - The ability to merge the background colour with the edges to smooth it out. This is not a feature of GIF, and one of the many, many reasons why the format sucks balls. Unfortunately, since no other animated image format is widely supported (as the only candidates, mng died off long ago and apng is only supported on Firefox and Opera by default. Neither are officially standardized formats). The best you can do is match the background colour you want to blend with at the time you save the file.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 25, 2013)

I tried using FA's color for background, but ImageReady's optimization loses the FA color


----------



## Runefox (Jan 25, 2013)

Try using a different palette type - Perceptual is a little too aggressive with changing colours around Try Adaptive or Selective.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 25, 2013)

I switched to Selective or Adaptive, now the problem is that there's a faint grey border when used as an FA avy :<






I suppose that one is FA's fault?


----------



## Khato (Feb 2, 2013)

How's this?





Outline's a bit rough, but the insides are a lot smoother. I use "Jasc Animation Shop 3", since a lot of newer image editing programs don't really like dealing with GIFs. The only way you can get smoother than this really is to re-outline the image yourself.


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 2, 2013)

Not to be the party-pooper, but who's art is it that we're so happily butchering in here?


----------

